# OHIO-Beaut. Golden Ret. in Kill Shelter



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

cage #1

Lorain County Dog Kennel
Elyria, OH
440-326-5995 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16337404?mtf=1

cage #1 

Golden Retriever [Mix]
Large Young Male Dog . Printer friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo More About cage #1.Cage# 1 available for adoption NOW. ALREADY NEUTERED. ..My Contact InfoLorain County Dog Kennel
Elyria, OH
440-326-5995
http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search?shelterid=OH254

*NOTE: I JUST EMLD. THE OHIO GOLDEN RET. RESCUES FOR HIM-CROSSING ALL PAWS!*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply from GRIN*

GRIN can't help him because he has Black Ears and a black tail so he is a mix.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emld.*

I just emld. Golden Treasures-think they take mixes and 4PawsSake for him!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh my god... what a gorgeous guy! I wish we didn't have a two-dog limit at our complex -- I'd go pull him right now.
I emailed Greg Willey from the Friendship APL in Lorain. I don't know if they pull dogs from area kill shelters (I think I remember hearing that they sometimes do.) Friendship isn't a rescue, but at least it's no-kill. And Greg is a good guy, so maybe he can get the word out about this boy, if nothing else.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He is a beautiful red boy. I hope someone pulls him out of there like yesterday.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*LifeofRiley*

LifeofRiley

Thanks so much for emlg. Greg about him! I REALLY hope he can do something.
Don't know when they put to sleep.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> LifeofRiley
> 
> Thanks so much for emlg. Greg about him! I REALLY hope he can do something.
> Don't know when they put to sleep.


Well, I haven't heard back from him yet, so I don't know. He might not have been in yesterday.

There's a woman in our complex who is just bananas over Riley and has been asking some questions about Goldens. If I can run into her (which usually isn't a problem!) I'll tell her about this boy. She only has one dog. It's probably a longshot, but I don't know who else to contact.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

Oh, I hope your hear from Greg. Can you call him again?

I really hope you run into that lady at your complex, too.

*Here is Riley's petfinder link:
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16337404*


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I've had no luck getting ahold of Greg. I've called three times and he's never in the office. I've left my number and told them why I was calling, so hopefully he can find the time to get back to me. I know he's always extremely busy, but I'm hoping...

Haven't run into that neighbor, either. Apparently people around here skip the dog-walking when it's cold and/or raining. :no:
I'd go knock on her door, but I don't even know what building she's in.

Do you know how much time he has?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Checked*

I just clicked on his Petfinder link and he is nolonger there.
Looked at link for all the dogs and he isn't there.
I would email them but can't find an email address.
Can someone in OH call and see if he was rescued or adopted?


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> I just clicked on his Petfinder link and he is nolonger there.
> Looked at link for all the dogs and he isn't there.
> I would email them but can't find an email address.
> Can someone in OH call and see if he was rescued or adopted?


Just called -- He's been adopted!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Wonderful news for such a handsome boy!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*LifeofRiley*

LifeofRiley

THANK YOU for calling. I was so afraid!!
So glad he's been adopted!!!!!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> LifeofRiley
> 
> THANK YOU for calling. I was so afraid!!
> So glad he's been adopted!!!!!


No problem. I was afraid to call too, though. Afraid they'd tell me that he ran out of time. 
Apparently, they'd made him their "dog of the week" and he went to a good home. The guy said he'll be just fine.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you so much for following up on this beautiful boy - so glad that he's got a second chance.


----------

